# Lowrance vs hummingbird which one



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Just picked up a new boat tonite trying to decide on a fishfinder looking for pros and cons on both I'm thinking about picking up a hds7 and a hds5 as I don't like the split screen but id appreciate your guys input looking to stay around 1500 dollars 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm gonna be fishing Erie only with this boat

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It really is a ford vs chevy thing. Both are great units. 
I did alot of research earlier this year and ended up with an HDS-8 other did the same and ened up with Birds. I'll send you a PM on someone to talk to who sells both.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

I prefer Humminbirds. Especially because they can be removed easily and stored in a plasic container for transport from home to lake and vise versa. These units are electronically sound but not indistructable.

Just my $ .02


----------

